# Karo syrup formula



## PreciousMexpert (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been seeing this everywhere in this forum
It is one way to refine silver 
Manuel mentions this a lot
I have 2 questions
1) what is the formula
is it salt ,lye and karo syrup
If yes in what proportions

2) How pure will the silver come out with this method
I know that it will depend what you have in the first place.
I am talking about generally clean silver nitrate solution
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2009)

Check the Guided Tour Link in my signature line below, the General Reactions list will answer your question.

Also you can watch the video on my website: http://www.goldrecovery.us

Steve


----------

